# banana seat and sissy bar



## nick tures (Feb 22, 2022)

good for project or custom looks like it was bent with a bender,  shipping based on location


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Mar 3, 2022)

@nick tures $20?


----------



## nick tures (Mar 3, 2022)

thank no deal yet


----------

